# Cabot Deck Correct



## brightcolorspainter (Jan 11, 2012)

I’ve searched the forum and have only found one two year old thread on this particular product. My aunt has hired a professional painter to stain the decks at their condo complex, and as I am in the business she called me to ask for advice. He has recommended using this to coat all of the deck surfaces, while I have told her from what I recall the decks are in pretty good shape, and would go with a quality solid body stain. Does anyone have any more recent experience with this stuff? I have used deck over several time for those last resort type decks, but the complaints are often the longevity of the concreteous coatings. Anyone who has used it, beyond the typical “make sure he cleans it properly, follows the instructions, and applies two coats”, is there anything else I should pass on to her? Unfortunately she lives several states away, so I can’t take on the job myself, but before I tell her to green light it I want to make sure I have talked to other pros who have experience using this product. Thanks!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It will peel prematurely just like all the other "deck restore" type coatings. Sealing the wood to that degree pretty much guarantees it. Deck coatings should be able to allow the moisture in the wood to escape. None of these types of coatings do.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

PACman said:


> It will peel prematurely just like all the other "deck restore" type coatings. Sealing the wood to that degree pretty much guarantees it. Deck coatings should be able to allow the moisture in the wood to escape. None of these types of coatings do.


Deck revive from Gemini will not peel. I put it on my deck, and it made it through two winters with no hint of anything peeling. It is expensive for the kit however. This past summer, I put the permabond primer which is used with the Gemini deck revive back over my deck and put the Sw deck and dock over it, and it it hasn’t peeled either. I re did it because of grill stains and etc. It wasn’t due to peeling. I really think you could use the permabond with anyone of the restore products and have success. The Gemini rep told me at the time it’s key to use the permabond or the deck revive would peel. It’s the cheap part of the Gemini process. It’s a clear coat that comes in about 2 gallons at 70 dollars.


----------

